# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  درباره وضعیت  دانشگاه شهر خود صحبت کند

## uhnali

دوستان سلام
این تاپیک رو زدم تا هرکسی بیاد درباره دانشگاه شهر خودش صحبت کنه
مثلا بگید وضع دانشگاه شهر خودتون چه طوریه؟
محیط اش چه طوریه؟


*اکر اطلاعات لضافی هم دارید دریغ نکنید*
مثلا اگه وضعیت خوابگاه و وضع استاد ها رو هم نی دونید بگید برای بقیه دوستان


*اگر دانشجوی شهری غیر شهر بومی خود هستید که چه بهتر!!!
لطف کنید بیایید درباره وضع خوابگاه و سطح علمی و جو دانشگاه تون صحبت کنید
*
مرسی از تمام دوستان

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

فکر کنم  subject رو بد نوشتم
ولی یه خوزستانی غیور یا کسی که تو اهواز درس می خونه میشه کمی درباره وضع دانشگاه شهید چمران اهواز صحبت کنه؟
مرسی

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

البته اگر کسی درباره دانشگاه بوعلی همدان هم چیزی می دونه لطفا بگه

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

البته اگر کسی درباره دانشگاه بوعلی همدان هم چیزی می دونه لطفا بگه

----------


## uhnali

کسی نیست جوابی بده؟

----------


## pourya_blue

درود
دانشگاه رازی کرمانشاه یه خورده دوره از مرکز شهر،ولی به طاق بستان نزدیکه....
واسه صفا سیتی....
سطحشم هی،بدک نیست....

----------


## uhnali

_اگر کسی درباره سمنان هم چیزی می دونه لطف کنه بگه_

----------


## parastuu

دانشگاه همدانم علوم پزشکیش در سطح خوبیه
در کل دانشگاه متوسطیه

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

دانشگاه تبریزم در کل دانشگاه قویی هست ، وضعیت خوابگاش بد نیست و  مکانشم در داخل شهر در یه جای خیلی خوب قرار داره

----------


## 1mahdi1

تو شهر ما دانشگاه نیست.
ینی هستا یه ازاد و یه پیامنور.
ازاد که تقریبا شوته(به نظر من وشاید یکی بگه بهترینه!) و پیام نورش هم پیام نوره دیگه و اینکه کوچیکه (نه زیاد)!!
این هم از اطلاعات دانشگاه شهر ما . :Yahoo (112): 
:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):

----------


## reza25

دوستان سلام. توی دفترچه نوشته دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کرمان در سال تحصیلی  جدیدخوابگاه نمیده یعنی کسانی که در شهر های دیگه مثل همدان هستن  نمیتونن این دانشگاه رو انتخاب کنن؟

----------


## Amin ZD

تصویر کاملا گویاست (سمت راست خارج تصویر اول دانشگاهه !) 
خودتون بقیه شو تصور کنین

----------


## parastuu

> تصویر کاملا گویاست (سمت راست خارج تصویر اول دانشگاهه !) 
> خودتون بقیه شو تصور کنین


تو عکس خیلی کم افتاده،

----------


## یه فرهیختگانی!

چه تاپیک خوبی....
خواااهش میکنم کمکم کنید..
از وضعیت خوابگاه های دانشگاه های تهران بگید....
من موندم بین تهران رفتن یا نرفتن....
هر کس میتونه لطفااا کمکم کنه....
خیلی مرددم!

----------


## khatereh 2

> چه تاپیک خوبی....
> خواااهش میکنم کمکم کنید..
> از وضعیت خوابگاه های دانشگاه های تهران بگید....
> من موندم بین تهران رفتن یا نرفتن....
> هر کس میتونه لطفااا کمکم کنه....
> خیلی مرددم!


ببین دنبال علاقه ات برو... خب یک سر بیا تهران تحقیق کن.... ببین چطوریه.. می تونی یا نه.

----------


## یه فرهیختگانی!

> ببین دنبال علاقه ات برو... خب یک سر بیا تهران تحقیق کن.... ببین چطوریه.. می تونی یا نه.


مگه چقد وقت دارم!
نمیشه...
علاقم مهمه..
اما زندگی تو خوابگاه اونم تو تهراان!

----------


## sajjad007

سلام داش من امسال کنکور دادم چن وقت پیش این جاها میگشتم خلاصه کنکورم خوب نشد
میتونم همدان یا تبریز دانشگاه بوعلی یاصنعتی قبول بشم رشته های صنایع تا حدودی مهندسی پزشکی مواد معدن برق تا حدودی کامپیوتر ای تی
و کنکور زبانم رشته ایتالیایی دانشگاه تهران و فرانسه تو علامه تهران و روسی هر دو دانشگاه میتونم قبول بشم
یکم استرس دارم ک میشه یان واسه بورسیه 
خیلی نا امید شدم 
میشه زبان بورسیه بشی؟
اگه مال رشته اصلیمو برم امکان بورسیه شدن هست چه رشته ای برامن واس فوق یا دکترا
بنظرت گند زدم مرسی کمک کنی شدیدا حالم گرفته

----------


## Saba_14

*من دانشگاه گیلان بودم . وضعیت خوابگاه هاش اسفناک بود . اتاقهای سیاه و کوچک 7-8 نفره برای مقطع کارشناسی و 5 نفره برای ارشد . وضع بهداشت خوابگاه هم که بماند . برای من غیر قابل تحمل بود .
دوستانی که به هوای ابری و بارانی هم عادت ندارن تا حد امکان رشت رو انتخاب نکنن . 
خود دانشگاه در حد متوسط هست . ضمنا دانشگاه گیلان تو جاده هست و تا شهر حدود 15 دقیقه فاصله داره .
*

----------


## Defne

> مگه چقد وقت دارم!
> نمیشه...
> علاقم مهمه..
> اما زندگی تو خوابگاه اونم تو تهراان!


رشته ی مدنظرت شهر خودت داره روزانه؟
من باشم شهر خودم میمونم
تو شهر خودت تمرکزت بیشتره راحتتر میتونی تو رشتت پیشرفت کنی 
عه مشهدی که!بابا فردوسی هم جزوه دانشگاهای برتره ها
تهران بری شاید اون دلتنگی تورو از درس دور کنه وهمش دپ باشی که ای خدا کی تعطیلات میشه برم مامانمو ببینم :Yahoo (21): 
ولی تو شهر خودت فقط متمرکز میشی رو درس دیگه اون مسائل خوابگاه نیست
خلقیات خودت.اخلاقت:yahoo (4): چجوریه؟راحت کنار میای با بقیه؟محیط بسته خوابگاه..قراره زندگی کنی ها یه روز دو روز نیس..

----------


## یه فرهیختگانی!

> رشته ی مدنظرت شهر خودت داره روزانه؟
> من باشم شهر خودم میمونم
> تو شهر خودت تمرکزت بیشتره راحتتر میتونی تو رشتت پیشرفت کنی 
> عه مشهدی که!بابا فردوسی هم جزوه دانشگاهای برتره ها
> تهران بری شاید اون دلتنگی تورو از درس دور کنه وهمش دپ باشی که ای خدا کی تعطیلات میشه برم مامانمو ببینم
> ولی تو شهر خودت فقط متمرکز میشی رو درس دیگه اون مسائل خوابگاه نیست
> خلقیات خودت.اخلاقت:yahoo (4): چجوریه؟راحت کنار میای با بقیه؟محیط بسته خوابگاه..قراره زندگی کنی ها یه روز دو روز نیس..


من عمران میخوم که فردوسی یکی از بهتریناست تو عمران!
اما من 3000 شدم و احتمال فردوسی آوردن کمه!
اما نقشه برداری خواجه نصیر قبول میشم که خیلییی هم دوس دارم!
دوری و همه چیو شاید بشه تحمل کرد...
من خیلی حرفای بدی درمورد خوابگاهای دخترا شنیدم که البته منبعشون موثق نبوده..
اما بالاخره شک تو دلم انداخته...
و کلا زندگی تو خود تهران!من آدم مستقلیم...با آدمایی که ازشون خوشم نمیاد نمیتونم رفیق شم اما میتونم باهاشون کاری نداشته باشم!
موندم گییییج!

----------


## Defne

> من عمران میخوم که فردوسی یکی از بهتریناست تو عمران!
> اما من 3000 شدم و احتمال فردوسی آوردن کمه!
> اما نقشه برداری خواجه نصیر قبول میشم که خیلییی هم دوس دارم!
> دوری و همه چیو شاید بشه تحمل کرد...
> من خیلی حرفای بدی درمورد خوابگاهای دخترا شنیدم که البته منبعشون موثق نبوده..
> اما بالاخره شک تو دلم انداخته...
> و کلا زندگی تو خود تهران!من آدم مستقلیم...با آدمایی که ازشون خوشم نمیاد نمیتونم رفیق شم اما میتونم باهاشون کاری نداشته باشم!
> موندم گییییج!


خب اگه بهترینه شبانشو بزن داره؟مشهد بمونی بهتره اگه سطح رشتش بالاتره..
خوابگاه آره چیزای بدبد زیاد داره:yahoo (4):بعدم اخلاقای دخترا اصلا جور نیس باهم -خیلی کم پیش میاد مچ باشن باهم دیگه:yahoo (4):شمام که ادم مستقل:yahoo (4):والا چی بگم :Yahoo (21): 
از تنهایی میپوکی ها :Yahoo (21): البته میتونی یکی دوترم بمونی خوابگاه بعد باافراد مورد اطمینان خونه بگیرین :Yahoo (100): اگه خانواده بزارن البته:/

----------


## sh2

کسی میدونه دانشکده ی دندون البرز کجای شهره؟؟؟؟

----------


## amn1

> کسی میدونه دانشکده ی دندون البرز کجای شهره؟؟؟؟



صفحات 127 الی 149 دفترچه شماره 2 اطلاعات از جمله ادرس رو نوشته

----------


## sh2

> صفحات 127 الی 149 دفترچه شماره 2 اطلاعات از جمله ادرس رو نوشته


عکسی چیزی تو نت نیست ازش

----------


## یه فرهیختگانی!

> خب اگه بهترینه شبانشو بزن داره؟مشهد بمونی بهتره اگه سطح رشتش بالاتره..
> خوابگاه آره چیزای بدبد زیاد داره:yahoo (4):بعدم اخلاقای دخترا اصلا جور نیس باهم -خیلی کم پیش میاد مچ باشن باهم دیگه:yahoo (4):شمام که ادم مستقل:yahoo (4):والا چی بگم
> از تنهایی میپوکی هاالبته میتونی یکی دوترم بمونی خوابگاه بعد باافراد مورد اطمینان خونه بگیریناگه خانواده بزارن البته:/


خونه گرفتن تو تهرااان؟؟؟؟!اجازه و آدم مورد اعتمادم باشه پولش خیلی زیاده!
بدبختیم از همینه دگ...
شبانه عمران و معماری 5 نفر بیشتر نمیگیره..  :Yahoo (19): (((
*آخه نمیفهمم شبانه که پولیه!
چرا انقده کم میگیره؟؟؟؟*

----------


## konkoor93

> من عمران میخوم که فردوسی یکی از بهتریناست تو عمران!
> اما من 3000 شدم و احتمال فردوسی آوردن کمه!
> اما نقشه برداری خواجه نصیر قبول میشم که خیلییی هم دوس دارم!
> دوری و همه چیو شاید بشه تحمل کرد...
> من خیلی حرفای بدی درمورد خوابگاهای دخترا شنیدم که البته منبعشون موثق نبوده..
> اما بالاخره شک تو دلم انداخته...
> و کلا زندگی تو خود تهران!من آدم مستقلیم...با آدمایی که ازشون خوشم نمیاد نمیتونم رفیق شم اما میتونم باهاشون کاری نداشته باشم!
> موندم گییییج!


منم مشکلم همین خوابگاهه اصلا از اول سال گفتم می خونم برای تهران حالا همه می گن وضع خوابگاه بده حتی برای منم که پسرم میخوان مثال بزنن مثال خوابگاه دخترارو می زنن و بعد میگن خوابگاه پسرام داغونه و میری اونجا حداقلش سیگاری میشی این تازه در مورد کشیدنیاست ولی خب باز من پیش خودم می گم ادم اگه خودش اراده کنه میتونه تاثیر نگیره

----------


## Mehran93071

:yahoo (4): ترسیدم تو انتخاب رشته  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50): :yahoo (4):

----------


## Mehran93071

:Yahoo (50):  خوابگاه :yahoo (4): برم آزاد یعنی؟

----------


## یه فرهیختگانی!

*دوستان کسی از خوابگاهای دانگاه اصفهان خبر داره؟؟
خوابگاها تو خود پردیس دانشگاهه؟یا تو شهر؟
کلا فضاش چجوریه؟
وضعیت خود خوابگاه چی؟وقت داره میگذره...لطفا...اگه اطلاعی دارین کمکم کنین...

*

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> منم مشکلم همین خوابگاهه اصلا از اول سال گفتم می خونم برای تهران حالا همه می گن وضع خوابگاه بده حتی برای منم که پسرم میخوان مثال بزنن مثال خوابگاه دخترارو می زنن و بعد میگن خوابگاه پسرام داغونه و میری اونجا حداقلش سیگاری میشی این تازه در مورد کشیدنیاست ولی خب باز من پیش خودم می گم ادم اگه خودش اراده کنه میتونه تاثیر نگیره


شما که پسری....
نگرانیا برا شما نصفه ماهاست!
منم موافقم..
اما بازم وقتی هیچ تجربه ای نداریم، آدم به شک میفته خب...نه اینکه بخواد تاثیر بگیره حتما..اما تحمل این چیزاهم برا کسی که اهلش نیست سخخخته!

----------


## dars khoon

دوستان در مورد خوابگاه های *دانشگاه بیرجند* هم لطف کنید اگه شناخت دارید بفرمایید
ممنون

----------


## Dovahkiin

سلام دوستان.
بین برق کاشان و صنعتی شیراز به نظرتون کدومو بزنم؟(سطح دانشگاه) 
(اصفهانیم)

----------


## یه فرهیختگانی!

> دوستان در مورد خوابگاه های *دانشگاه بیرجند* هم لطف کنید اگه شناخت دارید بفرمایید
> ممنون


من پرسیدم..
بهم گفتن معمولا دو ترم اول بچه ها میرن خوابگاهای خودگردان که البته به انشگاه سرویس داره..
از ترم 2 به بعد به ترتیت اولویت برحسب معدل وارد خوابگاهای خود دانشگاه میشن...

----------


## farshidr90

دانشگاه گیلان رشت چی؟ خوابگاه داره؟ :Yahoo (5):

----------


## uhnali

کسی درباره دانشگاه بابل چیزی نمی دونه؟
وضع خوابگاه؟
سطح علمی؟

----------


## Mehran93071

> سلام دوستان.
> بین برق کاشان و صنعتی شیراز به نظرتون کدومو بزنم؟(سطح دانشگاه) 
> (اصفهانیم)


شک نکن کاشان 
یزد هم خوبه ها

----------

